# ms-connect how do i get rid of it



## ericltl (Sep 2, 2003)

Hi, I am new here. I am having the ms-connect problem. Can someone help me? 
Logfile of HijackThis v1.96.2
Scan saved at 10:43:25 AM, on 03-09-2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\arr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\VIA Technologies, Inc\VIA Audio Driver Setup Program\AudioDeck\AudioDeck.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\msimn.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Download\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Startpagina = file:///C:/Program%20Files/MS-Connect/Portal/portal.html
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AME_CSA] rundll32 amecsa.cpl,RUN_DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSPY2002] C:\WINDOWS\System32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] C:\WINDOWS\System32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002A] C:\WINDOWS\System32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MS-RunKey] C:\WINDOWS\System32\arr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NVMCTRAY.DLL,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - Global Startup: AudioDeck.lnk = C:\Program Files\VIA Technologies, Inc\VIA Audio Driver Setup Program\AudioDeck\AudioDeck.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: axscanner - http://www.pestscan.com/scanner/axscanner.cab
O16 - DPF: axscannerruntime - http://www.pestscan.com/scanner/axscannerruntime.cab
O16 - DPF: mscomctl - http://www.pestscan.com/scanner/mscomctl.cab
O16 - DPF: msvcp71 - http://download.pestpatrol.com/Downloads/Components/msvcp71.cab
O16 - DPF: msvcr71 - http://download.pestpatrol.com/Downloads/Components/msvcr71.cab
O16 - DPF: ppctlcab - http://www.pestscan.com/scanner/ppctlcab.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{8484FB2E-FC83-483F-BBAD-DDC646AB8D97}: NameServer = 202.188.0.133 202.188.1.5


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Welcome to TSG, Eric. Since we like to have folks start topics in new threads rather than piggyback old ones, I've split yours off.

Put checks in the following HijackThis Scan boxes, close all browser windows and click "Fix Checked":

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Startpagina = file:///C:/Program%20Files/MS-Connect/Portal/portal.html

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MS-RunKey] C:\WINDOWS\System32\arr.exe

>> reboot and find *arr.exe* in the System32 folder and delete it.

That should do it; if it doesn't, post another scanlog and we'll see if anything resisted. Sometimes it can prove necessary to clean these things in Safe Mode.


----------

